# Gaming Handschuhe



## M1ghtymage (18. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir neulich von einem verbliebenen Gamestop Gutschein ein SteelSeries Mousepad gekauft. Anbei lag eine kleine Broschüre in welcher sich Produktinformationen über weitere SteelSeriesprodukte befand.
Darunter auch über einen Gaming Glove.

Das kam mir etwas komisch vor, also habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert, jedoch nicht sehr viel finden können. Einige lehnen so etwas völlig ab nach dem Motto "Handschuh fürs Pc Spielen? Früher haben wir uns den Ar*** noch mit Blättern abgewischt!!". Einige andere jedoch begrüßen diese Idee und loben den Handschuh aufgrund des Komforts beim Spielen und ganz besonders, da er Gelenkschmerzen bei Langzeit-sessions vermeide und für eine bessere Bewegungsfreiheit der Hand am Tisch sorge.

Hat jemand mit so einem Teil Erfahrung gemacht? Ich habe nämlich oft Gelenkschmerzen beim Spielen, das könnte vielleicht eine Lösung sein.

Außerdem würde ich mich freuen wenn jemand einen Link zu einem Shop nennen könnte, der diesen Handschuh verkauft. Ich habe bereits seit heute morgen gesucht aber keinen Shop gefunden, bei dem er vorrätig war. Weder Amazon noch eBay...


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Lol was es so alles gibt^^ Würd mich auch mal interessieren wo es sowas gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. September 2010)

Ich würd mal eine Email an den Support von Steelseries schreiben.
Wenn das Teil nicht mal mehr in ihrem Shop verkauft wird, seh ich da relativ schwarz.
Vielleicht lief das Ding nicht gut oder so und sie haben noch Restposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Hab ich versucht, die Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden -.-


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2010)

hab einen anderen gaming glove gefunden:
http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Reality-P5-Gaming-Glove/dp/B00007JNFE

hab mir das von steelseries angeschaut.der sieht aus wie ein handschuh was ich damals fürs body building oder rad fahren genommen habe.also diese fingerlosen handschuhe.totaler quatsch...
da würde ich um gelenkschmerzen vorzubeugen ja eher ein lederarmband umschnüren...


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab einen anderen gaming glove gefunden:
> http://www.amazon.co...e/dp/B00007JNFE
> 
> hab mir das von steelseries angeschaut.der sieht aus wie ein handschuh was ich damals fürs body building oder rad fahren genommen habe.also diese fingerlosen handschuhe.totaler quatsch...
> da würde ich um gelenkschmerzen vorzubeugen ja eher ein lederarmband umschnüren...



Das was du gelinkt hast ist was völlig anderes^^. Das Teil schliesst man an den PC an und benutzt es zum Steuern -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

http://www.amazon.co...84921645&sr=8-5
http://www.amazon.co...84921645&sr=8-2

erfahrung: In Southparkfolge gesehen und für lächerlich aussehend befunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.co...84921645&sr=8-5


Ah, solche Handschuhe, wie der WoW Profi bei der South Park Folge es hatte...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ah, solche Handschuhe, wie der WoW Profi bei der South Park Folge es hatte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



srs bsns


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.co...84921645&sr=8-5
> http://www.amazon.co...84921645&sr=8-2



Bitte keine sinnlosen Sachen posten. Wie du wohl selbst siehst sind die bei Amazon ausverkauft (wie ich bereits im ersten Post geschrieben habe) und die aus dem zweiten Link sind etwas völlig anderes. Nicht das, was ich suche.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bitte keine sinnlosen Sachen posten. Wie du wohl selbst siehst sind die bei Amazon ausverkauft (wie ich bereits im ersten Post geschrieben habe) und die aus dem zweiten Link sind etwas völlig anderes. Nicht das, was ich suche.



Es ist nicht sinnlos. Das erste ist ausverkauft, schön. Das 2. aber ist in derselben Rubrik zu finden (und auch unter demselben Suchbegriff, nml gaming glove) und sieht für mich fast genauso aus. Also gib genauere Infos, was du willst oder beschwer dich nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sinnlos. Das erste ist ausverkauft, schön. Das 2. aber ist in derselben Rubrik zu finden (und auch unter demselben Suchbegriff, nml gaming glove) und sieht für mich fast genauso aus. Also gib genauere Infos, was du willst oder beschwer dich nicht.



Es ist sinnlos! Les dir den Anfangspost durch, dann weißt du warum. Ich suche keinen Controller in Handschuhform wie er von dir und von Shadow24 gepostet wurde.


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos! Les dir den Anfangspost durch, dann weißt du warum. Ich suche keinen Controller in Handschuhform wie er von dir und von Shadow24 gepostet wurde.




udn da du dioe posts auch nich richtig liest schreib ich dir halt nochmals das ein lederarmband dir mehr bringen wird als dieser schwachsinnige gaming glove den du meinst


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> udn da du dioe posts auch nich richtig liest [...]



Ich habe es gelesen und zur Kenntnis genommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos! Les dir den Anfangspost durch, dann weißt du warum. Ich suche keinen Controller in Handschuhform wie er von dir und von Shadow24 gepostet wurde.



Beide Handschuhe bringen gleichviel für dein Handgelenk und beim 2. ists sogar noch ein Controller o_O

Aber wenn ich schon den Anfangspost lese:
Lern google zu benutzen. Schon auf der 2. Seite gibts nen Shop, der die Dinger verkauf und sie vorrätig hat.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. September 2010)

Wirf mal Google an und such nach Handgelenksschiene.
Sowas wird bei Sehnenscheidenentzündungen verschrieben und könnte dir vielleicht auch helfen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Beide Handschuhe bringen gleichviel für dein Handgelenk und beim 2. ists sogar noch ein Controller o_O
> 
> Aber wenn ich schon den Anfangspost lese:
> Lern google zu benutzen. Schon auf der 2. Seite gibts nen Shop, der die Dinger verkauf und sie vorrätig hat.



Ahja, du bist dir ja ganz schön sicher. Na dann poste doch mal bitte den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin schon gespannt

@ Caps-lock: gute Idee, vielen Dank. Ich werd mal morgen danach suchen.


----------



## schneemaus (19. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wirf mal Google an und such nach Handgelenksschiene.
> Sowas wird bei Sehnenscheidenentzündungen verschrieben und könnte dir vielleicht auch helfen.



Jep, ich hab für die rechte und somit Maushand noch so ne Schiene, die ich hatte, als ich vom Arbeiten ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung hatte. War ziemlich unangenehm, mit Schiene ging's aber und sogar arbeiten konnt ich mit dem Ding. Und wenn ich merke, dass mir mein Handgelenk am PC beim Raiden oder so anfängt wehzutun, zieh ich die Schiene an und alles is supi.

Also: Im Sanitätshaus deines Vertrauens nachfragen, ist wahrscheinlich günstiger als so ein Megaimbagaminghandschuh (der, so wie ich das gesehen hab, auf dem selben Prinzip basiert) und hat den gleichen Effekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal so als Beispiel. Sowas Ähnliches hab ich hier liegen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jep, ich hab für die rechte und somit Maushand noch so ne Schiene, die ich hatte, als ich vom Arbeiten ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung hatte. War ziemlich unangenehm, mit Schiene ging's aber und sogar arbeiten konnt ich mit dem Ding. Und wenn ich merke, dass mir mein Handgelenk am PC beim Raiden oder so anfängt wehzutun, zieh ich die Schiene an und alles is supi.
> 
> Also: Im Sanitätshaus deines Vertrauens nachfragen, ist wahrscheinlich günstiger als so ein Megaimbagaminghandschuh (der, so wie ich das gesehen hab, auf dem selben Prinzip basiert) und hat den gleichen Effekt.
> 
> ...




Super. Das ist, denke ich, auch qualitativ besser wenn es von spezialisierten Firmen herstellt wird als das von SteelSeries^^.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ahja, du bist dir ja ganz schön sicher. Na dann poste doch mal bitte den Link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.shophive.com/shophive/SteelSeries-Gaming-Glove-p-1527.pakistan.html

und bevor du jetzt mit iwas kommst von wegen "lolwut pakistan?" 
du hast nur nach irgendeinem shop gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. September 2010)

Wer solche "Gaming Handschuhe" benutzt sollte vielleicht doch mal darüber nachdenken ob er nicht doch ein bisschen zuviel vorm Computer sitzt 

es ist ja ok wenn man ab und zu mal ein bisschen mehr spielt aber wenn man schon Handschuhe beim spiele braucht wegen den schmerzen sollte mal vielleicht ein bisschen weniger spielen(mit ausnahme von Büroabeiter die wirklich(!) 8 Stunden vor dem Rechner sitzen)


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.shophive....7.pakistan.html
> 
> und bevor du jetzt mit iwas kommst von wegen "lolwut pakistan?"
> du hast nur nach irgendeinem shop gefragt.
> ...



Das soll es gewesen sein? Ein Shop aus Pakistan? Sehr witzig.

 Wenn die wenigstens nach Europa verschicken würden hättest du Teilpunkte sammeln können, aber so? Ich meine selbstverständlich einen Shop, bei dem ich das Teil auch kaufen kann.

Sonst könntest du mir genauso gut eine Firma verlinken der ich einen Herstellungsauftrag für eigene Handschuhe gebe, das kostet mich zwar ein paar hundert Euro aber was solls, hauptsache du hast was zum Antworten.

@ Held²: Ich habe diese Handgelenksschmerzen oft bereits nach 30min. am-Pc-sitzen. Nicht notwendigerweise beim Zocken.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das soll es gewesen sein? Ein Shop aus Pakistan? Sehr witzig.



Wieso? wie gesagt, du hast dich von Anfang an nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, von daher wie gesagt: beschwer dich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du so viel spielst, dass dir die Gelenke weh tun solltest du entweder aufhören oder mal einen Arzt zu rate ziehen oder wie von Schneemaus gesagt ein Teil holen, was wirklich hilft. 

edit: Und wenn es bereits nach 30 Min ohne zocken so ist, warum suchst du wie gesagt nicht mal nen Arzt auf und fragst den um Rat?... 
"hauptsache du hast was zum Antworten."
Genauso wie du . Also jetzt mal weniger QQ


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. September 2010)

Ohne Mist. Wir hatten damals jemanden in unserem Quake2-Clan der hat mit ner Socke gespielt weil seine Hände so geschwitzt haben.

Für mich ist das nix. Ich nehm ne vernünftige, rutschfeste Maus (Razor) und gut ist. Jedes halbe Jahr ne neue.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Wer solche "Gaming Handschuhe" benutzt sollte vielleicht doch mal darüber nachdenken ob er nicht doch ein bisschen zuviel vorm Computer sitzt
> 
> es ist ja ok wenn man ab und zu mal ein bisschen mehr spielt aber wenn man schon Handschuhe beim spiele braucht wegen den schmerzen sollte mal vielleicht ein bisschen weniger spielen(mit ausnahme von Büroabeiter die wirklich(!) 8 Stunden vor dem Rechner sitzen)



Es gibt auch Leute mit sensiblen Handgelenken. Mami spielen finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen bescheuert. Ich sitze manchmal auch gut und gerne 12 Stunden pro Tag vor dem Rechner und gehe trotzdem noch Arbeiten. Muss man halt weniger Schlafen: that's life.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2010)

Warum muss ich nur an das NES Power Glove denken... *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (20. September 2010)

Und für alle Leute die nicht mehr wissen was das ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYDuy7wM8Gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warum muss ich nur an das NES Power Glove denken... *g*





Stunden des unendlichen Hasses.......hachja der Powerglove


@Leviathan666

Schwitzt man mit einer Socke um die Hände nicht noch MEHR? 





b2t: Apotheke gehen, Gelenkstützband/Schiene/Handschuh/Wasweißich kaufen, weniger zahlen und glücklich sein


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Gaming Handschuhe?!Sachen gibts...


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Gaming Handschuhe?!Sachen gibts...



Dafür holst du den Thread wieder aus der Kiste? Wirklich?


----------

